# Disappearing avatars



## Rayines

Hello: Does anybody know why does my avatar disappear? It happened yesterday, I and it has just happened again. Will it have something to do with WR, or with my PC? It never happened to me before . Any idea?, thanks.


----------



## nichec

Humm.....But mine is still here.....
Didn't you try to contact any mod? I think they will be happy to help.


----------



## Rayines

dn88 said:


> Did you upload it from your PC, or is it from a URL?


No, I uploaded it from my PC, as always, and I have never had problems before. It's true that my PC isn't working "very well", but I don't understand why the problem is with the avatar.
No, it wasn't a stupid question, dn88, because sometimes when you unload an image from a URL, it disappears after a time .


----------



## dn88

So the problem lies within the WR forums, I guess... But I have no idea what the reason could be as it has never happened to me. Have you tried uploading it once again?


----------



## Rayines

dn88 said:


> So the problem lies within the WR forums, I guess... But I have no idea what the reason could be as it has never happened to me. Have you tried uploading it once again?


Yes I did, I did it yesterday, when I saw that the avatar had disappeared, and today, when I came back to the forum, I found it wasn't there again!


----------



## Jana337

I've seen this more than once. I wish I knew why it happens.


----------



## Rayines

Jana337 said:


> I've seen this more than once. I wish I knew why it happens.


Hmm...well, I'll insist in uploading it, to see how long it lasts, but I don't think it is the solution . Thanks for the answers.


----------



## ILT

The administrator has been working on the servers, and one of the glitches affected the avatars. Could you please upload it again? It should be working fine now.


----------



## Rayines

ILT said:


> The administrator has been working on the servers, and one of the glitches affected the avatars. Could you please upload it again? It should be working fine now.


Thank you very much ILT. I hope the skaters don't run away now .


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, one of the problems has been the avatars.  When I switch the servers, there will be an avatar problem for anybody who has changed their avatar too soon before the switch. (I need to copy the avatars to the new server ahead of time.)

I'll try to minimize the problems, but I expect that it will happen to a few more people over the next week or so as I switch back and forth!


----------



## LaReinita

I see that not only mine, but many avatars have disappeared.  Is this permanent?  Will it return?


----------



## LaReinita

Ok, I just went back in to the control panel to get my avatar again, but I"m still interested in the reason that it disappeared in the first place and whether it will happen again.


----------



## TrentinaNE

It might have resulted from the server glitch that WRF experienced early this morning.  A lot of things were temporarily off-kilter.


----------



## LaReinita

Ok, thanks Trentina!


----------



## nichec

Hmmmm......But I have already uploaded my profile photo three times today......


----------



## LaReinita

nichec said:


> Hmmmm......But I have already uploaded my profile photo three times today......


 
Yes, I have uploaded my avatar twice already also. . . I wonder what is happening.


----------



## TrentinaNE

I think Mike is juggling content between two servers or systems right now, trying to find the right combination of resources, so we might just have to be patient for a bit.  

Elisabetta


----------



## 94kittycat

Yes, mine seems to have disappeared too! Will it come back or do I need to go look for it?


----------



## ILT

Hi Kittycat:

Please try to upload it again. This is happening because our administrator is working on the servers trying to make the site more reliable and faster.

EDIT: Hi Jann! Seems like we are really synchronized!


----------



## jann

I have just merged this thread with a previous one on the same subject.  Please read back to see Mike's explanation in post #10.  Each times he makes certain server changes, it seems there are some avatar problems.  You may simply upload your avatar again (it will not come back automatically on its own).  If there are more server manipulations of the same sort, you may have to upload it yet again.

The server manipulations in question were announced in this thread.

EDIT: hello ILT!   I see we posted at the same time!


----------

